# Shivering/shaking



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

When missy started heat, she also started shivering/shaking. I'm wondering if its very painful and thay makes her shake. She had no shaking whatsoever prior to heat. I just shaved her down yesterday, and the shaking started before then so I don't think it's because she is cold. Maybe she is anxious or nervous. I'm really hoping its due to being in heat. I know liver/kidney probes can cause shaking. She has no other symptoms other than being in heat. Anyone else experienced this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never had a dog in heat but a quick call to your vet should put your mind at ease.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be hormonal, but it is not a symptom I have ever come across (although Sophy does tend to become more clingy in the first week of her heat). I'd check with your vet - it could be something else that just happens to coincide with her heat.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How is Missy doing? Is she still sivering? Does she have a fever? (I'm paranoid about pyometria). 

Hoping all is well with you both!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Thx for asking. Sorry I forgot to post. 

The vet is thinking that she might have "white dog shaker syndrome".

She is still swollen from her heat with a little discharge, so after this heat mess is over, we will see about the shakes since the vet said it could also be hormonal. Bloodwork was normal. No evidence of pyo. No fever. 

If symptoms still persist, then treatment will be steroids for about a week, then a tapered withdrawal. Most dogs go into remission, but may have flare ups. They can also add Valium along with the steroid, but I am a nurse, and really reluctant to have a doped up dog everyday. 

I will say the shakes have decreased a lot, so hopefully this is just hormonal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

huh, I've never heard of that. Something new to look into.

Thank you for the update, I will continue to wish healings for her.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to hear little Missy is doing better. Years ago a friend of mine had a Maltese with White Dog Shaker Syndrome. He was initially treated with steroids, then tapered off them and went on to be fine. When she first noticed the tremors she thought she was imagining it, but I was there to see it one day. Hope it resolves quickly for Missy and that's the end of it. :clover:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Who knew there was such a thing as "White dog shaker syndrome"? I hope Missy is feeling better.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess that's why I've always had black dogs? Hmm, may have to rethink my craving for a white poodle. Is this common?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I guess that's why I've always had black dogs? Hmm, may have to rethink my craving for a white poodle. Is this common?


I'm not sure how common it is. My sister has had many Maltese and none of hers have ever had this. It is found most often in Maltese, bischon, and poodles. I believe any color gog can get it. But white dogs have it like 98% of the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

